# Rare maybe? cobb bottle



## babywontsleep

Hello all,
 First post so bare with me.  I have a cobb stopper bottle.  It is 9 inches high.  On the bottom it says JW Dobson Maker Barnslay.  On the front of it it says D Clifton.
 Trademark Stockport. On this website it states that this particular maker that possibly only one other bottle with this name is or has been found.
  http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABBottleManufBeerSoda.htm   

 I am having trouble photographing it.  Any suggestions would be wonderful.

 Thank you 
 Andra


----------



## blobbottlebob

Welcome Andra,
 Have you got a newborn baby keeping you up? If so, congratulations. (If not, ignore the comment - I just assumed that from your name).

 A Codd bottle is an English design that uses a marble to seal the contents. We were just talking about one recently. Check this link to see it. Best of luck collecting (and sleeping).
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-356329/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#360657


----------



## babywontsleep

Thanks for the congratulations but my baby is 11 yrs old and still doesn't sleep, the name just stuck.  The one I have is not on that site.  This is the only pic I have managed to take of it.  Thanks for the quick reply.
 Andra


----------



## blobbottlebob

It certainly is a Codd bottle. I am not anywhere near an expert on them. If you read the other thread, you know that they are not always old. In some places, they are still used. In my opinion, US made ones are generally more rare and are worth more. Having said all of that, they are an oddity and people do collect them.


----------



## babywontsleep

*RE: Rare maybe? codd bottle*

Thank you again for your help. 


 Dobson, John W., (approx: 1882-approx: 1898),
 Barnsley, England, Occurs on 1 bottle,   
 Manufactured soda bottles.  In 1872 Sutcliff and Wade started the Oaks Glass Bottle Works in Barnsley.  In 1877 Dobson joined the partnership.  One year later the firm was known as Wade & Dobson and continued until at least 1879.  By 1884, Dobson alone was the proprietor of the Oaks Glass Bottle Works.  By 1899, it had become a limited liability company and by 1903, it was known as Dobson & Nall, Limited.  Dobson & Nall also manufactured bottle cases and some bottles are marked as such a way.  The markings are on the reverse heel of the bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: Rare maybe? codd bottle*

Where are you from, Andra? (no need to be too specific!)


----------



## Blackglass

I did a little digging around....

 First of all, your bottle is NOT listed on THIS SITE , so the likelyhood of it being a repro is low.

 I can have no idea of how much this bottle is worth or its rarity, but the version you have is not listed on Tod's (sodasandbeers.com) website, so it might​ be a rare one. Codd bottles generaly are worth over $20 if they are not damaged or a reproduction. 

 I hope someone can find you some history on this bottle and good luck!

 MTL


----------



## babywontsleep

I am from BC Canada,  thanks for the info would love to find out more

 Andra


----------



## cowseatmaize

I saw many with one or the other names. Most of the pictures I saw were small and undetailed. One Canada site had a small pic but the more info page kept timing out. http://www.theouthouse.ca/s_72.asp?g_id={8E72C230-28B8-4553-8F27-6036538199AC}
 Clifton was a beer or mineral water from 1850-1923. That site had no pictures but the Maker wasn't Dobson
 Worthpoint had 2, one was a Codd but the picture and bottle were terrible. Marked Cannington, Shaw and Co., Ltd Makers; St. Helen
 Of coarse this interweb is a wealth of misinformation and contradiction as well as truth and you can't believe everything you read.
 Unfortunately that must also be said of my post.


----------



## babywontsleep

The fact that there seems to be no info on this particular bottle, D Clifton and Dobson in that combination, does it increase or decrease the value or is there even any value?


----------



## rockbot

CODD or MARBLE STOPPER.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> The fact that there seems to be no info on this particular bottle, D Clifton and Dobson in that combination, does it increase or decrease the value or is there even any value?


 As with anything, supply, demand and condition are what make it increase. Being less common shouldn't make it decrease. I don't know Codds and couldn't put a price on it.
 One thing could be there just aren't many collectors putting info online about them. Knowing what the D stood for might help for research.


----------



## babywontsleep

Is there any way to fix the original title of this post?  to codd?


----------



## CALDIGR2

Judging entirely by your photo, the bottle "appears" to be of later vintage, probably 1920s. Older Codds have a crudely applied top and seriously pinched neck.


----------



## CALDIGR2

I went ahead and requested info on your Codd from a UK site. I will post any replies.

 Mike


----------



## CALDIGR2

Here's what "grimdigger" had to say about your codd. My date attempt was off by 20, or so, years.

 "A fairly common stockport codd bottle im afraid ,,dating to about 1900
 The dobsons ones with 4 lugs in the neck appox $10.00"


----------



## RED Matthews

Re the Codd Bottles:  They are still being made and probably used in India.  I have six or eight and I quit thinking about them when the last one was made in India.  It is interesting to read about the principle and use, but they are certainly not good for peoples health.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger

That's my understanding as well, that India is where they are still using Codds.. and their immune systems are probably all the stronger for it.. []


----------



## Wangan

*RE: Rare maybe? Codd bottle*

There is a post somewhere in here with rare colored lip Codds from either Australia or South Africa.I am bad at finding the old posts,it doesnt seem to work well for me.Nice bottle Andra.  -Tim


----------

